# 1941 Huffman



## Temilitary (Aug 25, 2013)

It has been a long year, but the 1941 Huffman is now finished. When we found it, it had been "repainted" red and yellow with a brush, and lead based house paint.

After a year of working on it, it is DONE. It was a labor of love....frustration...terror, etc.

We are happy with how it turned out and will be taking it to military reenactments. 
Thanks to Tom Stroops, and Jerry at Memory Lane Classics for hub and brake work. Thanks to everyone who answered our questions. 

Praise The Lord and pass the Tylenol......


----------



## Stony (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice restoration.!

Welcome to the military bike club!

What is the unit marking? I can't see it in the smaller pictures.


----------



## Temilitary (Sep 1, 2013)

Stony said:


> Nice restoration.!
> 
> Welcome to the military bike club!
> 
> What is the unit marking? I can't see it in the smaller pictures.




It actually reads "B 130" followed by the 33rd Infantry Division insignia, for Company B, 130th Infantry, 33rd Infantry Division. This is one of the units that I reenact, and for living history displays, our unit commander wanted to showcase the unit at the Camp Forrest Tennessee maneuvers in 1942. That's why I decided to build the bike with features associated with early Huffman built bikes as illustrated in the manual pic (viewable on Johan's site) I.E.: Built in lower truss rod bracket, variant kickstand, coke bottle grips, and no bell.  (still looking for a tool bag)Thanks for the compliment I'm pleased with how it turned out.


----------

